# Allez Elite Triple 06 or 07?



## HDTVSET (Oct 16, 2006)

I am looking at these two bikes and want to know what you guys think about the frames between them. The prices are about same now and I don't know which one is a better deal. I always read that go with a better frame, so I can always upgrade other parts later. 

07 has carbon seatstays, so is it a better frame than the 06? So if you can help. :idea: 

2006:
Specialized E5, fully manipulated Columbus SLX tubing, compact race geometry

2007:
Specialized A1 Premium Aluminum, fully manipulated tubing, compact race design, FACT carbon seatstays w/ Zertz inserts


----------



## Chudybeton (May 16, 2006)

go for 2006


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

HDTVSET said:


> I am looking at these two bikes and want to know what you guys think about the frames between them. The prices are about same now and I don't know which one is a better deal. I always read that go with a better frame, so I can always upgrade other parts later.
> 
> 07 has carbon seatstays, so is it a better frame than the 06? So if you can help. :idea:
> 
> ...


Do yourself a favor, bust the bank a little and go for the 2007 Allez Comp. You will get 10sp 105, the E5 frame and carbon stay. That way you won't be feeling the need to immediately upgrade stuff and spend more in the end anyway.

PS The wheels on the 2007 Elite are probably niciier than the Comp's, unless you have bought into all the Mavic marketing crap like many.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

*mavic.*



critchie said:


> unless you have bought into all the Mavic marketing crap like many.


Exactly what are implying about the Mavic stuff critchie? I don't own any Mavic Products ( i roll easton ) but it sounds like you do alot of research on products. I was cosidering some ES's but perhaps you can enlighten me on Mavic's" Marketing Crap " versus the build quality. 

thanks
Tete.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

tete de la tour said:


> Exactly what are implying about the Mavic stuff critchie? I don't own any Mavic Products ( i roll easton ) but it sounds like you do alot of research on products. I was cosidering some ES's but perhaps you can enlighten me on Mavic's" Marketing Crap " versus the build quality.
> 
> thanks
> Tete.


What I'm saying is that Mavic wheels, in particular the Ksyrium line are way overrated. They are not paricularly light, the ride quality on the SL & ES in particular is downright lousy, and they are pretty nasty in crosswinds due to the cross section of the spokes and the sharp edges of the rim section. The hype (marketing) surrounding Ksyriums is huge; I just believe that there are better options at better prices.

I'm not sure which Easton you currently ride, but you are ahead of the game if they are Orion IIs -- lighter, much better ride, better in the wind and just as strong.

Other options are the new line from Specialized - the Rovals, Dura Ace, Fulcrum or Campy (same thing). This is just my opinion, but we (our shop) has had the opportunity to ride and service all this stuff.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I was thinking about a set of ascents ( easton) . any experience with them? I can get a set for about 550 shipped. currenty I roll Circuits. 

thanks
Tete


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

as for the topic at hand. . I do agree with Critchie , I saw the Allez and for the money I think that is a good way to goand to build up from there is not a bad idea if you feel you need more bike .


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

tete de la tour said:


> I was thinking about a set of ascents ( easton) . any experience with them? I can get a set for about 550 shipped. currenty I roll Circuits.
> 
> thanks
> Tete


Man, $550 for Ascent IIs is unbelieveable; they paid that much for them. I would recommend going with the Orion IIs unless you are pretty light. The Orions are only 58grams heavier (1477g) but they provide additional strength. Only difference between the two is 4 spokes front and rear.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

don't know much aout the specs but you probably want the new 10 spd 105.


----------



## HDTVSET (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks guys. 2007 Allez Comp only has double. One shop quoted me $1400 for the 2006 Allez Comp triple but it only has one color white. I will think about it beside the 2006 Allez Elite Triple.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

i agree with going for the Comp. but are you sure you really need the TRIPLE? if you are worried you don't have the legs, that will come soon enough with riding, and you may not like the triple when you get stronger. i've ridden triple bikes and just never bothered ever shifting to the smallest chainring, it's just rarely necessary. but you know your body best, so its your call.


----------



## HDTVSET (Oct 16, 2006)

I finally bought the 06 Elite Triple for $770 with tax. What do you guys think of the price? I like the red Elite more than the white Comp. I rode 35 miles so far and I like it a lot. I think this bike will be good enough for me for a while. Thanks for all the inputs.


----------



## renninge (Nov 28, 2006)

HDTVSET said:


> I finally bought the 06 Elite Triple for $770 with tax. What do you guys think of the price? I like the red Elite more than the white Comp. I rode 35 miles so far and I like it a lot. I think this bike will be good enough for me for a while. Thanks for all the inputs.


Where did you get that price ?
I am looking for my first road bike and like the Allez, I was looking at used market but for 770 out the door, I would consider new.
Thanks


----------



## HDTVSET (Oct 16, 2006)

I made a special order from LBS. I told them I want a 06, not 07 for this price. They made a phone call and cut the deal. Specialized may still have 06 models in their warehouse, so act fast. You may able to get it even cheaper. Try to pay cash also for even lower price. Some other members paid half of the list price for other bikes, so try it. Good luck.


----------



## renninge (Nov 28, 2006)

newbie here /:blush2: do you mind if I ask what LBS stands for ?
Thanks


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

local bike shop


----------



## HDTVSET (Oct 16, 2006)

Check the price from this place. I am sure you can get it lower from your LBS with special order. 
http://shop.incycle.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=2486


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

my LBS's can't even find an 06 Allez Elite.


----------



## HDTVSET (Oct 16, 2006)

Have them special order one for you. They did it for me. May be they are completed out now.


----------



## renninge (Nov 28, 2006)

HDTVSET said:


> Check the price from this place. I am sure you can get it lower from your LBS with special order.
> http://shop.incycle.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=2486


great, I will try, 
Are you located in CA ? Just trying to find out my chances to get this deal 

thanks


----------



## HDTVSET (Oct 16, 2006)

renninge said:


> great, I will try,
> Are you located in CA ? Just trying to find out my chances to get this deal
> 
> thanks


Yes, south Cal.


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

what city? i'm in santa barbara


----------



## HDTVSET (Oct 16, 2006)

In LA.


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

well that narrows the shops down to, a gazillion


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Jake25 said:


> my LBS's can't even find an 06 Allez Elite.


Unless you are a 62cm, they aren't even trying. 06 Allez Elite Triples in red/white are available in all sizes except the 62cm.


----------



## renninge (Nov 28, 2006)

critchie said:


> Unless you are a 62cm, they aren't even trying. 06 Allez Elite Triples in red/white are available in all sizes except the 62cm.


Just wondering, did Specialized produced too many of them of people don't like it or is something wrong with the bike ?
Thanks.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with the bike and it's not that people don't like them. As with cars, motorcycles, etc, you are producing to expected demand plus a bit -- not good to run out of bikes mid-year. Specialized had that happen this year with the Roubaix Expert. They and their dealers then lose sales. The goal is to get as close to actual demand as possible, but that is a VERY hard thing to do.


----------



## renninge (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks, I will go to my bike shop and see what say have to say...
If anyone knows a bike shop that would be able to do similar price (770 out the door) in the bay area, let me know 

I am looking for the Elite Triple size 56cm


----------



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

for the bay area, i would try mikes bikes but they wouldn't help me either..


----------



## renninge (Nov 28, 2006)

I went to GoRide in Redwood city - they would do $849 + Tax with no accessories but lifetime tune up.
The owner wasn't there and the guy couldn't argue price.
I guess the bay area would be a bit more expensive... I am hoping that he can throw in some pedals and bottle cage, maybe a cheapo computer for me to start.

We've see how it goes... This is stretching my budget but maybe worth it in the long run.

Jake, which Mikes bike you tried ? I've noticed that from different stores you get different answers....


----------



## renninge (Nov 28, 2006)

So I went and tried many bikes today
Trek 1000
Trek 1500
Scott S30
FElt SDR72
07 Allez Elite
07 Allez 
and last...
06 Elite.

I went for the 06 elite, as expected, I got an ok deal compared to the $770 ones, but it's a local shop with "lifetime" tune up and fit on the bike. Also the pedals Shimano 520 and 2 bottle cage were included and I got that for $850. The main reason I went for it was the local shop and lifetime (original owner) tune up. 

I will pick up on Saturday 


Thanks
Christian


----------



## HDTVSET (Oct 16, 2006)

renninge said:


> So I went and tried many bikes today
> Trek 1000
> Trek 1500
> Scott S30
> ...


I think you got a better deal than mine. :thumbsup: I only have one year tune up. You will save a lot of money in the future. 

Did you buy tire liners? If you buy from them, they can install for you.


----------



## renninge (Nov 28, 2006)

Nope didn't buy any liner. I'll see how it goes. I do have a spare tube in my seat bag... just in case


----------

